# Calling all Texans



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I will be in Austin and want to think about a small meet-up w/any Texans who may be so inclined. . . and of course, the babies! Feel free to bring along or invite anyone---the more the merrier. I am sort of thinking a picnic someplace like Barton Springs or Ziegler Park or ???? Suggestions welcome. Very informal.

My suggested date is Oct 13th---a Saturday. If you are interested do let me know ASAP as I will otherwise engage myself. :wub:


----------



## Micheleandkhloe (Aug 8, 2012)

I would love to come! Austin is just a little over an hour away so that would be great! 


Love, 
Michele & Khloe


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

It's about a 4 hour drive for me, but I'll certainly consider it to get to meet my friend, Sandi and her babies!


----------



## MaxisMommie (Jul 30, 2012)

*Count me in!! We live in Austin *


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Sounds like fun its not to far of a drive for us


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

OK, so it is a go!!!!!!!!
Can you all make some suggestions to what time on that Sat? If we get some ideas of what might work I will go to work nailing it all down!
I LOVE these SM meet-ups & even if it ends up being very small I am still open to meeting w/anyone who wants to meet! 
I don't know exactly where I will be staying yet, so place will continue to be a mystery for now, but it will be in Austin!


----------



## Micheleandkhloe (Aug 8, 2012)

Any time is good for me Saturdays are usually pretty uneventful so whatever works for everyone works for khloe and I 


Love, 
Michele & Khloe


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I have a friend in Round Rock, so I can drive down on Friday and stay the night with her if I need to. How exciting!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Madison's Mom said:


> I have a friend in Round Rock, so I can drive down on Friday and stay the night with her if I need to. How exciting!


OH YIPPEE! I can't wait! :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Just thought to add that you don't *have* to be a Texan to come to this meet-up! If you want to come from further away, you are most welcome!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

It will only take me me 20 hours2 min. To drive straight thru, from Ohio!!! LOL you all have fun!!! I would live to be there! I'm planning HH next year!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Furbabies mom said:


> It will only take me me 20 hours2 min. To drive straight thru, from Ohio!!! LOL you all have fun!!! I would live to be there! I'm planning HH next year!


Only 20 hrs. & 2 min. Think about how far it is for me to come! :HistericalSmiley:
Oh but the joy!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> It will only take me me 20 hours2 min. To drive straight thru, from Ohio!!! LOL you all have fun!!! I would live to be there! I'm planning HH next year!


 
They had you at 20 hours, but the 2 extra minutes just pushed you over the edge, didn't it Deb?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

LuvMyBoys said:


> They had you at 20 hours, but the 2 extra minutes just pushed you over the edge, didn't it Deb?


I couldn't go the 2 extra minutes, that's just 2 minutes too far!!!LOL


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Only 20 hrs. & 2 min. Think about how far it is for me to come! :HistericalSmiley:
> Oh but the joy!


Oh Sandi, you're just a flying machine!!!!! I WON'T fly!!!! Bad experience!!! It!s by land or sea for me!!


----------



## Momma2Rocky (Feb 8, 2007)

Although I'm mostly a lurker and rarely post - I live in Austin and would love to attend! I look forward to hearing more info. 

One word of caution though - Oct 12-14 is ACL (ACL Music Festival ~ Oct. 12-14, 2012 ~ Zilker Park, Austin, Texas), which is a LARGE 3 day music festival, so anywhere in the area of Zilker park will be out of the question really, because of the crowds.

This may cause the airport to be crowded as well, just as a heads up. 

Austin is very dog friendly though so there are plenty of other options. 

I'll try to think of some good suggestions as well. This is very exciting! 

Kendra


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Momma2Rocky said:


> Although I'm mostly a lurker and rarely post - I live in Austin and would love to attend! I look forward to hearing more info.
> 
> One word of caution though - Oct 12-14 is ACL (ACL Music Festival ~ Oct. 12-14, 2012 ~ Zilker Park, Austin, Texas), which is a LARGE 3 day music festival, so anywhere in the area of Zilker park will be out of the question really, because of the crowds.
> 
> ...


So that's why all the hotels are booked in the area that weekend! Thanks for the heads up. I hope I get to meet you there!


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Too bad I don't live in Texas!! Does anybody live in Illinois or Missouri?


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

It's about a six hour drive for me but I do so love Austin and the thought of meeting some lovely SM friends and fluffs has me tempted to call it a long weekend and go. Checking my court calendar and I will get back with you.


----------



## MaxisMommie (Jul 30, 2012)

I find it so odd how this meetup just completely fell through....


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

MaxisMommie said:


> I find it so odd how this meetup just completely fell through....



I was just wondering what happened to this meet up myself??


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm in the Dallas area now...any other fur moms in the area?


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

I so wish I could come. Please come again sometime!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

In all honesty, I can't remember why this was cancelled---I think in the end I had to cancel my trip to Austin---but Austin is a place I always go back to so ONE DAY. . .


----------

